# My TOS Galactica



## James Tiberius (Oct 23, 2007)

So, everyone knows how inaccurate the original model from Monogram is and how much money you could spend on side walls that are still inaccurate. 

I didn't want to put that much effort/time/blood and sweat into skinning a model and putting it onto a scratch built "correct" version of the Galactica. I love the new show so I figured I'd mash the two together, add greebles and some guns along with a few other things.

I got this from a trade a while back and I stripped the paint with some purple automotive stuff, removes paint great.

So here ya go, this is my WIP of a TOS Galactica:














































Thanks and again, not accurate, just how I want it to look.


----------



## James Tiberius (Oct 23, 2007)

A little update: 

Put on a few more greebles and random parts. some really small brass rod and I'll continue to add stuff when I have enough money to buy some greebly stuff.


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

Shiny!


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

Looking good!

What's that little Klingon-inspired ship setting on the foam?


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Lookin' good. Any recent progress? 

I've got a spare resin-cast replacement bridge you can have if you're interested. It was mastered by Marko @ Rockvoice and is sold by ARVEY Model products as part of a Revellogram Battlestar accurizing set. It'd be easy to use a razor saw to cut off the old bridge and with an adhesive and some careful putty work, it looks great in place of the old, lump-o-bridge that is molded to the kit. Just PM me your snail mail addy and I'll get it out ASAP. 



CaptFrank said:


> Looking good!
> 
> What's that little Klingon-inspired ship setting on the foam?


I'm not *James Tiberius*, but I can answer that! It's not Klingon, but it's a resin miniature sold by Ravenstar Studios of the old toy the *Starbird, *produced in the early 80's (the toy, not the resin miniature).


----------



## bccanfield (Nov 17, 2002)

The silver color makes it look it was inspired to look like a cylon ship.


----------



## James Tiberius (Oct 23, 2007)

lol thats just the color of the plastic


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

The greeblies are certainly bringing it to life. Cool!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Great greeblie work, sir! Truly turning that into a work of art! :thumbsup:


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Definately looking good. Your'e giving me some good ideas for my build. Keep posting pics and updates. Great work!:thumbsup:


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

Griffworks said:


> Lookin' good. Any recent progress?
> 
> I've got a spare resin-cast replacement bridge you can have if you're interested. It was mastered by Marko @ Rockvoice and is sold by ARVEY Model products as part of a Revellogram Battlestar accurizing set. It'd be easy to use a razor saw to cut off the old bridge and with an adhesive and some careful putty work, it looks great in place of the old, lump-o-bridge that is molded to the kit. Just PM me your snail mail addy and I'll get it out ASAP.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Griff!


----------



## Joe Brown (Nov 16, 1999)

CaptFrank said:


> Looking good!
> 
> What's that little Klingon-inspired ship setting on the foam?


It's one of the Titanium Series Transformers. The 3 Inch Metal Robot Masters Starship Ark:

http://actionfigure.guidestobuy.com...mers-3-inch-metal-robot-masters-starship-ark/


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

looks like a modernized Lief Ericson shuttle.


----------



## James Tiberius (Oct 23, 2007)

Joe Brown wins, 

I thought it would make a cool little ship for pretty much any line (Klingon, Leif, Starbirds, Colonial, etc.) I hated the oragne color so I did what any good modeler would do, shaved off some crappy raised detail slapped on some primer and have let it sit for a year lol.

I'll get around to it right? I'm going to be making a "shipyard" and I'll probably throw it in there and let people decide who it belongs to.

On the Galactica. I cut out the center pylon and filled with some sheet styrene and have since filled in the gaps made from the dremel. I'll try to take some more pictuers. I think I might even use some of the nu galactica kit guns on her since I got the paragraphix kit that comes with replacement guns.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Ultimately, it's whatever makes you happy. It's your shipyard, after all. T'Heck w/what the rest of us think. I've got a bunch of non-BSG ships in my RTF: two Starblazers ships serving as civilian tankers, Odyssey Slipways 1/10,000 scale Repulic Dreadnought, 1/4222 scale _Nebulon-B_ and Corellian Blockade Runner (from ARVEY Model Products), _USS Sulaco_ from *Aliens*, Derelict from *Alien*, two different ships from *Space:1999*, the Merchantman from *ST:III*, the _Event Horizon_ (from the movie of the same name), _USS Saratoga_ from *Space: Above & Beyond*, the _Liberator_ from *Blake's 7*, the TOS _USS Enterprise_ (in 1/3900 scale) and a whole host of other ships that just look kewel, IMNSHO. If other folks like my ships, that's great. If you don't... well, I ain't buildin' it for you, so you're entitled to your opinion, no matter how wrong it might be. 



Joe Brown said:


> It's one of the Titanium Series Transformers. The 3 Inch Metal Robot Masters Starship Ark:
> 
> http://actionfigure.guidestobuy.com...mers-3-inch-metal-robot-masters-starship-ark/


I sit corrected, obviously. Is it just me, or does that miniature look a lot like the old Starbird toy from the early 80's?


----------



## Joe Brown (Nov 16, 1999)

It was obviously *inspired* by the Starbird:


http://www.toysyouhad.com/Starbird.htm


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

J.T.,

Good for you to wing it with your _Galactica_! There's way too much rivet-counting in our hobby, in every subject. I picked up an "accurizing" set from Federation Models that will add more detail to my olde Monogram buildup. It won't really turn the model into an accurate representation of the fiming miniature, just save me some effort in punching up the level of detail where it goes soft on the sides of some areas of the hull. But that'll be good enough; I'm using the JT Graphics decals to mark it as the _Columbia_ just to shut up the naysayers.

Have fun with your project and don't spare the pics!


----------



## James Tiberius (Oct 23, 2007)

Here is a quick update: I've been really busy with finals and clinicals, so modeling has been at a minimum when I also have to work and spend time with my family. You guys know how it is.

Anyway, I cut out the center pylons to open them up, filled with sheet styrene, then filled with squadron, and then aves. Wonderful stuff the aves, still have to fill some more. I also got rid of some of the greebles. I'm planning on putting on some of the Moebius Galactica guns onto it since I have the Pararafix PE set.

Galactica:


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Comin' right along! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Looks cool. A nice coat of primer will show how well the greeblies work (or if some dont) so I'm looking forward to those primed pics!


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm digging the shipyard:thumbsup:


----------



## James Tiberius (Oct 23, 2007)

thanks guys


----------



## James Tiberius (Oct 23, 2007)

So here's an update: Added the Moebius guns and a few more greebles.

Thanks for your support guys!


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Lookin' better all the time! Those guns really give her a more forbidding look, like she's a ship you definitely don't want to be on the wrong side of. 

Watch out Cylon's!


----------



## James Tiberius (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks Griff.

I'll be dubbing her the "Triton". I thought she whould make a great stable-mate to the moebius Galactica.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

James, it's lookin great so far. I can't wait to see this with a coat of primer on it. I like the Moebius guns you added. That was a great idea. Keep up the good work.


----------



## James Tiberius (Oct 23, 2007)

So, does anybody have a "Triton" Symbol I could put on top of the battlestar? I know I could print one, but funds are limited, I don't want to spend a ton of money buying decal paper, and my printer sucks........

Any ideas would be great. I want to put the decal on top of its back, like the moebius one and think a triton symbol would look cooler than a red circle.


----------



## cozmo (Nov 29, 2004)

It would make a good recognition marker. And as all such markers it should be simple and recognizable.

Print it on paper then cut it out to use the rest of the paper as a mask. When I do it, I put double faced tape on the underside of the paper where I intend to cut before cutting the mask. Makes for sharper lines.


----------



## James Tiberius (Oct 23, 2007)

Well, here's an update:

I've been very slowly finding a few minutes a week to put on a few more greebles. She's coming along nicely and I'm becoming more and more satisfied with the results.

After this one is done I'll be modding, lighting, and adding photoetch to the Moebius Galactica and a Timeslip 1/4105 Valkyrie to join the fleet.


----------



## James Tiberius (Oct 23, 2007)

And a very tiny Enterprise to join the "Rag Tag Fugitive Fleet"


----------



## cozmo (Nov 29, 2004)

I like what you did in the alcoves, it is starting to come together.

Be careful building the tiny ships though, they can become addictive.


----------



## mattjaco35 (Feb 27, 2009)

That Enterprise is canon, for the new series!

What do you have in the front alcoves in the flight pods? Lifeboats?


----------



## James Tiberius (Oct 23, 2007)

lol yeah, those are lifeboats from a 1/700 uss cole model from dragon.


----------



## James Tiberius (Oct 23, 2007)

Ok, its been a long while, but here is an update with my "Battlestar Triton"

I have completed the greebling process to my satisfaction and I have been putting on layers of Tamiya Primer.

Thanks for looking and I've been having lots of fun slowly building this thing into my own Battlestar:


----------



## James Tiberius (Oct 23, 2007)




----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

That looks great! The greeblies really make it pop. 

I'm curious to know what that big ring is in the background, the base for one of the RTF ships?

Sean


----------



## James Tiberius (Oct 23, 2007)

scratch building a stargate


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

That looks fantastic. I think it looks great in the primer alone!


----------



## James Tiberius (Oct 23, 2007)

thanks for the comment Robiwon!


----------



## TrekMaster (May 8, 2005)

I remember having this model over 30 years ago and being extremely unhappy with it. I followed your progress here and I am convinced that you have recovered this model as well as it can be. Brilliant! Now, where can I get a TOS BG of my own? I never EVER thought I would say that!


----------



## BolianAdmiral (Feb 24, 2009)

This is raw awesome.


----------



## cozmo (Nov 29, 2004)

How are your eyes after all that greebling?

The single color brings it all together.

The triton looking greeble on the belly is a nice touch.

It looks good.

I'd like to see a picture that shows the nose better.


----------



## James Tiberius (Oct 23, 2007)

My huge fingers aren't having to battle little pieces onto the hull anymore, thats the plus side for me!

Here's a picture of the nose:


----------



## James Tiberius (Oct 23, 2007)

Robiwon and Cozmo, I'd love to see an update on your galactica models


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

That's one of the greatest aspects of the TOS Galactica. All you need is the basic structure to get the right shape, a nice collection of plastic bits and model parts for all the greeblies, paint it a single color and Hey Presto! You have one terrific model!

I know that the "greeblie" stage is long and time consuming - not to mention the strain on some of our aged eyes, but you can't deny that the result isn't worth it.

I love it! Makes me glad that I've got one sitting in the closet so I can look forward to building one myself.

Bryan


----------



## cozmo (Nov 29, 2004)

James Tiberius said:


> Robiwon and Cozmo, I'd love to see an update on your galactica models


Haven't done any work on mine lately, though I did add a few more ships to the refugee fleet (ringship and the one with the off-set dome). 

I've been fighting with decals. I don't want to paint the red recognition stripes at the front and rear of the landing bays, but my attempts at creating them in decals haven't worked out either.

Another TOS BSG thread


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

If you can ever find the CD I am watching right now, you can see all of the B.S.G. you care to see as it is a copy of the start of the BSG shows.


----------



## James Tiberius (Oct 23, 2007)

I'm not sure what you're talking about, but I have TOS on DVD and NuGalactica as well. So I think I'm set there.

I was just wanting to see thier builds of the Galactica model.


----------



## James Tiberius (Oct 23, 2007)

The Battlestar Triton is done!

I've had a great time turning this model into something I'm very proud of. It was a learning experience. I got this model already built by someone else who had painted it flat white 30 years ago and had used a yellow highlighter to make windows.

I stripped all the paint and cut out the middle section and added greeble after greeble to make something a little better than the stock kit. This was also my first time using a black wash so if its on a little thick its supposed to look worse for wear than the Galactica which ended supposedly all happy in Galactica 80.

Anyway, enough rambling and here are some pictures of the final product!


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

JT that looks fantastic! The added detail really makes the old girl shine and shows what you can do with a sub par model kit. Great job.


Now I just have to get off my butt and finish mine, LOL.


----------



## cozmo (Nov 29, 2004)

Dang! I wasn't going to use a wash. After seeing what you accomplished, I will have to rethink that.

Great job, it looks good!


----------



## Diego Quijano (Apr 12, 2011)

Impressive work, James. Well done.

Q


----------



## Big Game Nerd (Dec 17, 2009)

Looks awesome. great work. 
Steve


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I've had a first BSG hading somewhere in my home, whereever I was living, since the first of the models came out. and this socalled remake of the shows should be dumped into the biggest trash dump there is. I watched the first BSG on the air, last year I saw the ad for the new one, so I watched one show, after 15 mins I turned it off. It was totaly wrong.
and was trash.


----------



## James Tiberius (Oct 23, 2007)

thanks for all the kind comments guys!


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

and I have two of the models that first came out and they hang in my front room, one if folled by s cyclon ship, as I had one more of the cylon ships standing on a display stand and I'm working on a 3rd one right now. plus I have a cylon rader ship on display also. 

Nectoons is starting Voltron in a few weeks.


----------

